# What the heck is this?



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

Ok, I found this today in one of my food plots. About the size of tangerine, a globular ball of clear gelatinous slime. If it was on a seashore I would have thought it was a jelly fish. I found another one on a trail about 50 yards away. What the heck is it? Some kind of animal dropping? If so, what the heck produces it? Right now I'm leaning towards that backward walking, flesh eating thing! :lol:


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Cougar crap


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Slime mold.....a ellular plasmodium stage. Will fruit in a few days and turn a yellowish-tan or black-brown in color. The love it when it is very wet with a lot of rain. Harmless!! Movie "The Blob" based on this stuff.

See this: http://www.shortcourses.com/naturelog/2003_07_01_month (scroll about 1/3 of the way down the page.

Steve


----------

